# [Ravenloft] Grand Conjunction (This game is a go, still taking alts)



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 13, 2004)

I think I'm finally going to try my hand at running a setting I've long loved, but never actually have gotten to _play_ much at all.

This'll be using a hybrid of 3e and 3.5 (mostly 3.5, but the nuts and bolts of Ravenloft will be in 3rd, as that's the book I have).  Characters can be from any world -- be it Freeport, Naranjan, Faerun, Eberron, Greyhawk, Krynn, whatever.  Only core races, though.  Alternatively, you can also be native to Ravenloft if you wish.

As the title says, this'll be the Grand Conjunction campaign, but in a different order.  We'll be starting out with *Night of the Walking Dead*.

Looking for 4-5 players.

So now, let the recruitment commence!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

Hmm... gothic horror?  Could be quite fun.  My first experience with Ravenloft was very traumatic, but I'm sure you can up the ante on that for me.    Is it ok if one does not have the Ravenloft book?

What are character generation rules?  Stat generation method?  Hit points?  Books available to be used?  Level?  Gold?  Any house rules?    I'm interested, but I have a bunch of ideas bumping around in my head, and I want to see if I can narrow them down.


----------



## Hawken (Dec 13, 2004)

I'd be interested in playing! 

Are you taking just the first 4-5 people to say "Pick me!"? Or will there be some method you will use to choose your players? 

I've got quite a few ideas in my head about this too! I hope you'd consider me.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 13, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Is it ok if one does not have the Ravenloft book?



Of course.  There may be some minor modifications, especially in the realm of class abilities, but you'll find them out as you use them.



> What are character generation rules?  Stat generation method?  Hit points?  Books available to be used?  Level?  Gold?  Any house rules?



House rules -- nope.

Stat gen -- standard 4d6, drop lowest.  Gold is standard as well for what's listed for your class.

HP -- max + CON (starting at Level 1, woohoo )

Books -- Core, of course, plus variant races out of the FRCS, and the Artificer class and races from the Eberron CS.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 13, 2004)

Hawken said:
			
		

> Are you taking just the first 4-5 people to say "Pick me!"?



More or less -- anyone after that goes on the alt list, added if anyone needs to drop, yadda yadda.  Standard stuff. 

Just letting both of you (and anyone else who chimes in) know, I might not be starting this for a week or so yet -- work's going to start getting a little crazy with another holiday coming up.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 13, 2004)

Count me in, but I've only got two ideas compared to everyone else's bunches. Either a druid with a big stick or a paladin with a big sword. Variations on a theme I guess.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

Hmm...  Quite interesting... what shall I be?  I'm a cleric in a few games, and a fighter in a few others, so not those...

Barbarian possibly, but that could get me killed in Ravenloft, so probably not.  I'm a caster in a couple games, so probably not that.  Hmm... leaves me with monk, ranger, rogue, paladin, druid, or bard.  Courage could be quite useful in Ravenloft, so bard is a possibility.  Hmmm... yes, that intrigues me mightily.  A bard I shall be.  What race though?  Not dwarf, not half-orc, not gnome...  Halfling?  Perhaps... Human is always a viable possibility...  I want a red-blooded bard, so not an elf.  

Human or half-elf?  Extra feat and skill points, or various skill-related abilities...  Hmm...

Human bard I shall be.


----------



## Hawken (Dec 13, 2004)

I've just posted on the boards here, I've never played a game here. Where do we make our characters? How do we roll dice? Do we play here or are you just here to get players and we play at another web site? 

I've played online D&D at www.playbyweb.com but I didn't think this site could do something like that.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 13, 2004)

Oh... Ravenloft. Count me in. I wish to play a Wizard with a specialization in Necromancy. But he's Netural good. He should be fun to play being a sort of ancestor worshiper and having to deal with the undead in a way he's not used to.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

Hawken, I'm guessing because Andrew didn't post an electronic dice roller that he trusts us to roll our own physical dice.  For characters, we will post those in the forum called "Rogue's Gallery," once Andrew makes a thread for the purpose of his game.  We will eventually play here at this site, on the "Playing the Game" forum.


----------



## Hawken (Dec 13, 2004)

Isida, thanks for the helpful advice. 

I'm really looking forward to this. I hope we can get started very soon!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 13, 2004)

RG: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=110420

*Player List*
Isida Kep'Tukari - Scots bard
Hawken - Barovian bard
Captain Tagon
Argent Silvermage - elven necromancer
DrZombie - glib-tongued rogue
Strahd Von Zarovich

OK, so I'm going to go ahead and close this.  Throw your characters up in the RG, and then we'll launch in a bit as soon as I see how work is this week.  It might be a bit hectic.

Is anyone native to Ravenloft, or are you all outworlders?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2004)

*\*

Ignore this post... placed Him in the proper area.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 18, 2004)

If you're up for alternates, count me in. Human thief/con man


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 18, 2004)

*Feat Question*

I think there is a feat in complete divine that makes your spells do holy damage. Sacred Spell I think it is. Can anyone give me a write up of it and would my character be able to get it?


----------



## Hawken (Dec 18, 2004)

Consecrate Spell is the name of the feat you are taking. The book lists the only requirement as having to be of Good alignment. Spells gain the Good descriptor and those that inflict damage, half of that damage is divine damage (and not subject to energy resistance). 

Strictly according to the rules, you can get it as long as you're of Good alignment. However, its the DM's call. It says nothing about Arcane casters being able or not able to use it, but arcane casters are just that, arcane casters, not divine casters. They don't have access to the divine power necessary to make their spells divine energy. I'd personally be happy if he let you take it, but I wouldn't be surprised either if he didn't.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2004)

Well Andrew? Can I take the Consecrate Spell feat?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 20, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Well Andrew? Can I take the Consecrate Spell feat?



My fault, sorry.  I'm going to say yes, given that your character seems to be of enough of a spiritual/religious bent.



			
				Hawken said:
			
		

> I would like to know if the Radiant Servant of Pelor prestige class from the Complete Divine could be adapted to the Morninglord's clergy. Both deities have basically the same portfolios and domains. If that is possible, my intention would be to take levels in that prestige class or possibly Sacred Exorcist.



I don't have Complete Divine (or any of the other 3.5 Complete... books), so I'm not familiar with the Radiant Servant.  If someone can get me the details on the class without breaking its Closed status (say, via private e-mail? dragonfire0129@yahoo.com), I'll see what I can do.  If not, we can go with the Sacred Exorcist as (AFAIK) that is in Defenders of the Faith, which I do have.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 21, 2004)

Captain Tagon, you still up for this?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 22, 2004)

Finally finished Soulsong. he's up in thr RG thread


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 23, 2004)

Can I join? I'm a Ravenloft fan
I'm also running a tabletop campaign.
you can see it in 
Mists of Darkness campign


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 23, 2004)

Actually, now I think about it, I believe I'll expand the roster further.  So Strahd and DrZombie are both in.  I've also been reviewing the adventure again, and I think we may have to alter the characters somewhat -- just bump them up to level 2.

Strahd, since DrZombie already has a concept, would you mind being some sort of more warrior-oriented class?  As of now, we've got two bards, a necromancer, and DrZombie wants to go with a rogue.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 24, 2004)

_Gorgamesh, the Caliban, raised by a nice wizard, he maintained the household and the hard work around the tower, but one night when he slept in the hut outside the small tower, he saw a dark figure running out from the tower into the forest. he ran into the house and saw his master dead.
He was scared, thoughts about the citizens that will accuse him for the wizard's death hunted him. he fled away from Nova Vassa.
He worked as a mercenary and traveled around the core._

Andrew, I'll create the Caliban Barbarian Level 2 and post it soon.
Roy.


----------



## Hawken (Dec 24, 2004)

A couple of questions here:

--If we are bumping up to 2nd level, how can we edit our characters? Or do we have to re-post at the higher level?

--Do we have more money/gear (as appropriate for our level) since we are starting off higher than 1st level?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 24, 2004)

Hawken said:
			
		

> --If we are bumping up to 2nd level, how can we edit our characters? Or do we have to re-post at the higher level?



At the bottom of your post in the Rogue's Gallery, there'll be an "edit" button.  Just click on that and change what you need to.



> --Do we have more money/gear (as appropriate for our level) since we are starting off higher than 1st level?



Yessir.

Hopefully we can get this started after Christmas.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 25, 2004)

Soory, didn't realise I made it in. Will put up a character later today.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 25, 2004)

You can See Gorgamsh in the RG.
Caliban barbarian lvl. 2


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 25, 2004)

I've posted my character in the RG, Rogue/Fighter for some added muscle. I was unsure how many GP we start with, I guessed at 900, don't shoot me if I'm wrong.
So, when do we start? :°)


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 26, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> So, when do we start?



Soon as I get the opening post set up.  I was going to wait until after the holidays, but if enough people don't have a problem with starting now we can go ahead and do that.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 26, 2004)

I say now!!! but i'm a pagan.. my holiday was the 21st. 

BTW... I updated Soulsong. I'm good to go.


----------



## Hawken (Dec 26, 2004)

It's already after Christmas, but I'm ready to go right now. 

Are we going straight into the adventure? If so, will we already know each other or will we be meeting for the first time? Or are we going to start off these first posts meeting and establishing why we all are together? I suppose I'll find out soon enough with the first post made. I was just thinking about this with the first post coming up.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 26, 2004)

We can start soon, I'm not celebrating christmas (I'm Israeli)
So from my point of view, whatever you want folks.
My Caliban is ready to strike ...
About the character meeting - Dm's choice.

+ I've updated my Caliban, this time i bought some potions with my money.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 26, 2004)

Then starting once I gather the post together it is!  As to the beginning, I was thinking of just throwing you all in one place and letting you sort it all out. 

Domain-wise, we'll be starting out in Souragne (one of my favorite domains, behind Mordent).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 26, 2004)

Ok, Daman is updated and ready to go.  I am celebrating X-Mas, so expect my posting to be erratic until some point in time...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 28, 2004)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=111947

The game is a go!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 5, 2005)

Just letting you know: I'll make some skill rolls for you (things like Spot, where it would be something akin to a spoiler telling you to make them), but some things like Knowledge, etc. you guys'll make.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 10, 2005)

_Hawken wrote:
This is all OOC here: 

That's two of you now that call my previous post a tirade. There was nothing angry or violent in that post to qualifiy it as a tirade, unless you just use that word to refer to anyone who talks back to you or presents you with logical reasoning. A long post is not a tirade. I'm way tired of this argument and I don't care for it to continue--hopefully our DM will get us to the village soon. 

As far as the croc goes: 1) You all attacked it. It did not attack, it was only swimming toward us. 2) No one else even tried to run. 3) Crocs can't outrun people on land, at least not in D&D. This I looked up after the encounter just to satisfy my curiosity--MM has its land speed as 20', and with the head start you all would have had if you left the water instead of closing to attack, there's no way it would have reached any of you. 4) I'm all for a good fight, but my character is against unnecessary violence which is why she is being vocal about her opposition to the group's penchant for attacking, and I personally was against it for the total lack of strategy or tactics involved. Had there been other crocs involved that no one else saw, your characters would be rotting at the bottom of the swamp until they decomposed enough for the crocs want to eat you.

Why are you all thinking my character is an elf? Soulsong is the only elf here. 

End Quote._

I'm sorry you feel ganged up on but you sort of are making this an issue. Realisticly thinking your in the middle of unknown territory and in the water. A crocodile approaches you.... It's not there to shake youre hand and say "howdy".  

You have your character chastizing the others because they did the correct thing and killed a "monster" that was going to attack us. It's not like Andrew said a croc looks on from a distance or anything so innocent. it was headed towards the party. 

Even if your character was against harming the croc she surely cannot be against people taking the precaution to keep themselves safe in the wild. *This is Dungeons and Dragons not P.E.T.A. get over it.*
End Argent's Rant.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 11, 2005)

My two cents on what seems like a bit of party conflict.

a) in a way I think it's good.  It's allowing for some good roleplaying -- that's the way I look at it.  I'm definitely all for a healthy bit of conflict.  If the characters got along all the time, well, that wouldn't be any fun.

b) in a way, I think we need to keep in mind that of the party, only Benara and Gorgamesh are natives.  The outworlders were all the ones attacking -- and Gorgamesh, but he's a barbarian, it's what he does.  They didn't know that sometimes in Ravenloft, attacking's not the best option.  

Heck, if this were The Beastlands, that could've been the Darklord (a domain with the world's dumbest Darklord, IMHO -- a dang talking crocodile, for Pete's sake). *impish grin*

c) overall, if the initiatives had come up differently and the crocodile had had an action, it would have attacked.  So I guess in a way, chalk up to my habit of not always keeping to the "animals don't usually attack" thing.

But in closing, I vote that we just put this little bit of conflict behind us and move on.


----------



## Komodo (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey, if there's still room open, I'd be very interested in playing.  I, too, love the setting, but have never really gotten to play.


----------

